# HELP~RAINING GSD'S MIAMI



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Type in German Shepherd under Breed in case this doesn't work. 2 pages of them. HELP!!








http://www.petharbor.com/results.asp?sea...type_DOG&PAGE=7

Picture Name Gender Main Color Breed Age Brought to the Shelter 

LUCKY (A1077304) Male Black German Shepherd Dog 1 year 07/26/2008 
KIKO (A1077283) Male Black German Shepherd Dog 5 years old 07/25/2008 
XENA (A1076645) Female Black German Shepherd Dog 2 years 07/23/2008 
HERCULES (A1076660) Male Black German Shepherd Dog 2 years 07/23/2008 
ADONIS (A1076579) Male Black German Shepherd Dog 2 years 07/23/2008 
ZUES (A1076502) Male Black German Shepherd Dog 2 years 07/22/2008 
CHARLIE (A1036193) Male (Neutered) Black German Shepherd Dog 
EDDY (A1076162) Male Black German Shepherd Dog mix 1 year 07/21/2008 
A1076312 Female Brown German Shepherd Dog mix 3 years old 07/21/2008 
SLIM (A1076525) Male Black German Shepherd Dog mix 7 months old 07/22/2008 
NILA (A1076796) Female Black German Shepherd Dog mix 2 years 07/23/2008


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

There are at least 11 of them. HELP!!!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

what kind of help are you looking for?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

If you want help with individual dogs then they each need their own thread -- and please double check that you do not list mixes. 

And it would be helpful if people who start threads on a dog would commit to follow up on the status of their posted dogs. This is a high volumn area with a lot of threads so info needs to be kept updated.


----------

